# Controller Problem or ????



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Like in all things Chinese, you get good and bad ones.

After listening to this story, I would give serious consideration to converting to another brand controller.

(just my opinion)

Miz


----------



## rkarl89203 (Aug 15, 2011)

I will admit, these error 2s are maddening.

I won't be purchasing anything that doesn't have a national dealer network again, that's for sure....

As much as I love this little car, and as much as I am sold on Electric, I am getting way past annoyed by this. Going to check the batteries (old) and see if there are any intermittent shorts or anything. 

If this does NOT turn out to be a connection or battery problem, I think I may be done with this, as I don't really possess the knowledge to substitute a controller for this....

O well...

Thanks for the help and reply....

Anyone else have any suggestions/ideas?


----------



## rkarl89203 (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't know if I ever updated this thread, but heres an *UPDATE*

Took the Controller to my friend David in Iowa who had rebuilt it earlier. 
He worked on it again, but after a brief period, the problem returned. Its NOT a controller problem.
I then talked with a Kandi Rep out in California who said it could be a battery problem.

Checked all batteries, found 2 out of 6 with intermittently shorted cells.
Waited til TODAY to purchase new batteries, just to find out that Kandi Tech. has decided to not import any more KD08E electric Cocos to the US for the forseeable future..

So....buy bunches of expensive batteries to MAYBE fix a car that I can perhaps no longer get parts for.....hmmm....

What would YOU do? Advice, anyone?


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

rkarl89203 said:


> What would YOU do? Advice, anyone?



i have not read your past history, but it sounds like a dead battery pack. I;d consider going lithium (CALB/Sinopoly/Winston) as high a voltage as you can manage with current config, or bite the bullet and get up to 120v and a more mainstream controller.


----------

